# Drill press table



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Been wanting one of these for some time, Last nite I threw one together. All scraps expect the T-slot and knobs. Hope I use it as much as I think I will.
Harry
the TX one


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Harry,

I have seen that model before and it appears extremely useful over the normal ones. Nice job on the project and let us know how you like it after putting it to use.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Nice drill press table. Both horizontal and vertical capable, Great! It reminds me of one I saw in Wood magazine some time ago. I have a smaller benchtop model, but just bolting on a larger table made it much more versatile...I plan to do something similar to yours...it is in the queue anyway. Thanks for sharing that...great work! It should serve you well.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job Harry  it should come in handy ...

====



Old_Chipper said:


> Been wanting one of these for some time, Last nite I threw one together. All scraps expect the T-slot and knobs. Hope I use it as much as I think I will.
> Harry
> the TX one


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Old_Chipper said:


> Been wanting one of these for some time, Last nite I threw one together. All scraps expect the T-slot and knobs. Hope I use it as much as I think I will.
> Harry
> the TX one


Nice job, Harry. I'm glad you posted it. I've been looking at drill press tables recently as one of the firms posted me an offer and I'd been thinking of buying one as being cheaper than making it, but your design looks a lot more useful. None of the commercial ones had the vertical capacity yours has. Was it a published design or did you just figure it out?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Peter,
Can't take full credit for it. Took some ideas from several I found in my magazines. Changed them to fit my machine and my needs. But mostly to use what I had on hand. Had a piece of counter top that I torn out the kitchen a while back. It gave me a good solid 1 ½ inch slab to build from. Didn’t have enough T-slot to do the fences so I decided to just make my own T-slots, but didn’t have the right cutter so I did them the hard way. Came out okay, I do believe they have more holding power than the metal ones. Has a replaceable section under the drill bit. Made 4 extra sections should last me for years.
Harry


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Very nice, Harry. I've been eyeing designs in the mags bit this is the first one that permitted edge drilling. Great work!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice Harry! Wish when I "threw things together" they looked like that!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Good work Harry ,but I like the part where you recycled the kitchen counter top.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice looking table Harry.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Old_Chipper said:


> Been wanting one of these for some time, Last nite I threw one together. All scraps expect the T-slot and knobs. Hope I use it as much as I think I will.
> Harry
> the TX one


 I just got my drill press a couple weeks ago and have been looking at tops for mine, I like yours and will probably be doing something very similar. I will bookmark this page just to find it easily in the near future.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That looks far too good to be a hastily knocked together table Harry.
Because I lack imagination, I can't visualise how the vertical side is used, any chance of photographing a mock-up of such a situation, bearing in mind that a picture is worth a thousand words!


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Is the vertical face for drilling into the ends of vertical rails when dowel jointing. Do you swing the table anti-clockwise around the central stand to get it under the chuck?


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks good I like the idea of the side clamp. If you swing the table top around does it line up to allow for vertical drilling?

Myself I find I do not use the clamps a lot and I built my table so it is 36" wide.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

_(any chance of photographing a mock-up of such a situation, bearing in mind that a picture is worth a thousand words!)_

Harry,Dan
this should explain how it works. Could be a leg or chair part??? whatever!!
Also here is a cross section of how I made the T-Slots on my table saw, for the fence.

Harry
the TX one


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

You know I like jigs, but you can do the same thing by flipping the table top  with one bolt the norm 
You may say what about long stock, flip the base around 180 deg. rebolt it down and then turn the head stock around 180 deg. so the drill chuck is hanging over the edge of the work bench move the table back in place and your set to do long stock 

Most drills are setup with a gage under the table just for that type of job ..

=========


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Old_Chipper said:


> _(any chance of photographing a mock-up of such a situation, bearing in mind that a picture is worth a thousand words!)_
> 
> Harry,Dan
> this should explain how it works. Could be a leg or chair part??? whatever!!
> ...


Thanks Harry thats what I figured good idea!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I really like what you have come up with.  I do believe I will be making one simular for my DP.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

_I do believe I will be making one simular for my DP._

If you need more photos when you start yours, just let me know.
Bob is right that the tables will turn to vertical, but all of mine are hard to setup. Darn pins are always frozen. Have had to drill the pin out on my big drill press, this setup is much easier and faster, at least with my old machines. I don’t have but one bench drill press, don’t care much for them. If I really need to do something big I would use the old radial drill press, out in the tractor shed.
Harry


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Same here on the reset up, maybe it is just that I am too slow or something like that. I like yours and would start now were it now for a list of some 9 things I need to get done. What will happen is I will need to use the DP and then just stop and make that table. I have bookmarked this so I will find it right away.






Old_Chipper said:


> _I do believe I will be making one simular for my DP._
> 
> If you need more photos when you start yours, just let me know.
> Bob is right that the tables will turn to vertical, but all of mine are hard to setup. Darn pins are always frozen. Have had to drill the pin out on my big drill press, this setup is much easier and faster, at least with my old machines. I don’t have but one bench drill press, don’t care much for them. If I really need to do something big I would use the old radial drill press, out in the tractor shed.
> Harry


----------

